# Heavy .45 colt loads?



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I've ordered a ss 4 5/8ths ruger blackhawk in 45 colt and am wondering if any of you guys has done much heavy handloading for this cartridge. I was thinking of shooting bullets in the 320gr or heavier range but I'm wondering how heavy you can go before the rear sight bottoms out and it isn't possible bring the shots down to where they need to be.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Who uses rear sights?............ :lol:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> Who uses rear sights?............ :lol:


Just the guys who want to be able to hit what they're aiming at. :wink: I'm sure that when you're shooting a 500 all you have to do is point it in the general area, squeeze the trigger, and the critter and mountain it was on will be instantly, Hiroshima style, vaporized :roll: but I'm only a lowley, sub fiftey caliber shooter so I still need to use the sights that come with my guns.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I've loaded quite a few 300 grain bullets for use in my Ruger .45's. I never experienced any trouble with the sights, and there is still some room, if I need it. I enjoy shooting a FEW of the heavy bullets, just for kicks, as it were. I don't plan on going moose hunting any time soon, so I stick mostly to the 255 grain SWC's backed up with 10 grains of Unique, for a fairly potent load that is still fun to shoot. BTW, if you find you could use a better rear sight, the Bowen's are a direct replacement, and I like them a lot better than the stock setup. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

in alaska they take the sights off there pistols, so when the bear they were shooting with it shoves it up there ***, it doesnt hurt so bad.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

neb_bo said:


> in alaska they take the sights off there pistols, so when the bear they were shooting with it shoves it up there a$$, it doesnt hurt so bad.


No No.... that's the front sight that gets filed down :lol: 
And I was joking about not using the rear sights; even I use the rear sights on my 500 and 454 unless I can touch the target with my finger :wink:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i know, i had to modify it to fit. hehe


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> And I was joking about not using the rear sights......


No harm no foul. I thought you were slyley giveing me hell for not getting a 500 :beer:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

The new .45 came home today (I sooo hate the 10 day waiting periods) and my Favorite rifle now has a back-up partner. I've had a S&W .44 mag for years but the old style rifle and modern revolver just didn't look right together.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow I sure love those single action revolvers. What is the velocity difference from a short barrel say like 4 5/8 as oposed to 5 1/2 or 7 inch barrels?

I love the way the 4 5/8 barrel looks on that gun but always think that the long barrel say 7 inches will be better for velocity and accurate shooting am I being too fussey?


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't have a chrony so I don't know exactly how much velocity I'm loosing with the short barrel but, I've read that around 25fps per inch of barrel length is about average. I picked the 4 5/8ths length because I liked the way it ballanced in my hand and because my 6 1/2 inch S&W is just a bit to long to comfortably wear when I'm in and out of the pick-up on the ranch. The short tube wouldn't be the best for long range silluette shooting but it has proven to be plenty accurate for what I'll be useing it for.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I picked up a couple of boxes of 335gr COR-BON rounds this weekend. I love 'em. Plenty of smash without the BANG--RIIIIIIIIING that I get from my 44 mag.


----------



## splawndrew (May 2, 2006)

can the double action super redhawk handle the same loads as the single action blackhawk?

if not, is it because the frames are different?, or does the action have everything to do with it?


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, the redhawk can shoot whatever a blackhawk will digest. The redhawk has one advantage, it has a longer cylinder, so you can shoot heavier bullets seated further out without sacrficeing case capacity.


----------

